# Acrylics and Mixed Media



## Kris (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello! I am an acrylic painter who is new to the forums! Lately I have really been getting into painting with a LOT of texture. Really big, sticks out off the canvas type of texture. Along with this I have been interested in acrylics and mixed media. I have been wondering what others use with their acrylics. Obviously there are the gessos and the molding pastes and the regular acrylic mediums. But I am talking about other things. Does anyone have success with mixing acrylic and oil? What about ink? Clay? Etc. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## CMYKgal (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Kris!  Texture is a lot of fun to work with - what have you been using so far? The acrylic gels and pastes? Whatever it is, it sounds like a good jumping-off point for mixed media work. 

Mixing oil and acrylic, you would need to follow the "fat over lean" rule with the acrylic being the "lean" underneath layer and the oil media being the "fat" - otherwise you might run into problems with adhesion. Another alternative would be to use quick drying acrylics below and slower drying acrylics on top of those, that you could have time to work and blend as is possible with oils. 

I am a huge fan of the Golden brand of acrylics myself. They have a new line called "Open" which are the slower-drying acrylics. I tend to be an impatient painter, though, so I do fine with just the original Goldens. 

You might also want to do some play with varying your substrates, adding dimension with combinations of different surfaces - canvas, paper, textured cardboards, sand, beads, glitter, even wire mesh and embellishments. 

And you can also include techniques such as image transfers using gel medium - the possibilities are endless! 

Here are some books I have gotten inspiration for mixed media from:

http://www.amazon.com/Mixed-Emulsions-Altered-Techniques-Photographic/dp/1592533698

http://www.amazon.com/The-Complete-...1592531776/ref=pd_sim_b_2/189-5265689-8579463

Nancy Reyner, Patti Brady, and Rolina van Vliet are also authors to check out in the acrylic and abstract painting field - these ladies know lots of amazing techniques!


----------

